# דברים שלא שמתם לב אליהם בחתונה



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (12/12/12)

דברים שלא שמתם לב אליהם בחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני בשוונג של סקרים...
אז.. לאחר שראיתי כמה תמונות (עוד לא הגיע הדיסק, אבל יש לנו כמה טיזרים), שמתי לב שהיו קטעים שהייתי ממש מעופפת ולא שמתי לב לדברים...

בצילומים המקדימים
בחופה
במסיבה עצמה

אז - מה הייתה ה"פאשלה" שהייתה לכם בחתונה ?


----------



## Bobbachka (12/12/12)

סיפור הז'קט 
החתן הצטלם בכל הצילומים המקדימים ללא הז'קט וחבל!!!
א. אהבתי מאוד את המראה שלו עם הז'קט.
ב. הוא עלה לנו הרבה כסף ונעשה בו שימוש בחופה בלבד.

היה לנו מזג אוויר מצוין ביום החתונה ובהחלט היה אפשר ללבוש את הז'קט, אבל הוא פשוט נשאר תלוי באוטו.
שמתי לזה לב רק כשקיבלנו את הצילומים...


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (12/12/12)

אז אצלי... 
בצילומים המקדימים - נשארתי ברוב הצילומים עם הגומיה השחורה של השיער על היד ! זה נראה כמו צמיד לא קשור... 
והקטע הוא - שאמרתי שאני לא רוצה ללכת עם צמיד !  קלטתי את זה בשלב מסויים והעפתי אותה... 

בחופה - היה לי ממש חם מתחת להינומה וכל שניה הזזתי את השיער.. חצי מהתמונות שחברים צילמו אני מסתירה את הפנים ! 

במסיבה עצמה - הייתי עם שיער פזור (בלי תסרוקת), היה איזה קטע שהזזתי את השיער וזה יצר כרבולת קטנה.. הסתובבתי כך כמה דק' עד שחברה קלטה זאת וסידרה... 

נו טוב, 
יירד העריכה של הוידאו


----------



## lanit (12/12/12)

כפכפים... 
השמלה שלי היתה שמלת 3/4, ועד לחלק של הריקודים הייתי עם סנדלים עם עקב.
איך שהתחלתי לרקוד זרקתי אותם בפינה.
אבל אז מישהו שבר כוס על הרחבה, ובדיוק הוציאו את הכפכפים אז לקחתי לי זוג סגול... את הכפכפים שלי, היותר יפים, השארתי באוטו, והיה לי חבל לעזוב את הרחבה כדי להביא אותם.
כך יצא שכל התמונות מהריקודים שבהן רואים את כולי, רואים גם כפכפים סגולים...

אגב, לא הבנו מי ואיך התחילו ריקודי הורה בחתונה שלנו, עד שהגיע הוידיאו, ואז מצאנו את שני לשעבר שליחי הסוכנות שתפסו אותנו ביד והתחילו ריקודים במעגל...


----------



## IMphoenix (12/12/12)

אצלי היו כמה... 
* העליונית שהנחתי על הכתפיים בחופה (בעיקר מתוך כבוד לסבא) נשמטה בשלב די מוקדם בטקס- ויצא שרוב הטקס אני בלעדיה....
* הפאשלה הכי דרמטית מבחינתי- לא ידענו מתי להרים את ההינומה ולהשאיר אותה למעלה! כל הטקס, ממש עד הסוף, היא נותרה מכסה את פניי (שזה בכלל נוגד לחלוטין את האג'נדה הפמיניסטית שלי, אבל שכחתי שאני אמורה להרים אותה מיד בהינתן הצ'אנס הראשון!)
* שכחנו לגמרי מקיומם של הפנסים הסיניים שהזמנו במיוחד באי-ביי. זה היה מבאס בדיעבד


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (12/12/12)

בקשר להינומה 
גם אצלי !! כל הטקס אני עם ההינומה עליי !
אפילו אחרי שבירת הכוס אני עם ההינומה !


----------



## IMphoenix (12/12/12)

אבל מה הקטע? 
שבאיזהשהו שלב אחרי הכוס אני בלעדיה! ולא ידעתי מה קרה לה עד הוידאו- רואים את אמא שלי מסירה אותה ממני ואפילו לא היה לי מושג...

אני חושבת שצריך חוק חדש- הרב מעדכן מתי מותר להיפטר מהשטות הזו!


----------



## יום וליל (13/12/12)

גם אני היתי עד הסוף עם ההינומה 
גם לדעתי הרב צריך להגיד מתי מותר להוריד,
איך אני אמורה לזכור?


----------



## Bobbachka (13/12/12)

אני לא ראיתי כל כך טוב דרכה... 
אז רק חיכיתי להוריד.


----------



## dinara1 (12/12/12)

טבעת 
האצבע שנשארה כמה רגעים טובים אחרי הטבעת


----------



## שירי מרכוס (12/12/12)

פאשלות 
בחופה הייתי בלי הזר
ולא ביקשו שאתכסה בהינומה 
היא פשוט הייתה עלי


----------



## ZimmerTLV (12/12/12)

בלאק אאוט 
התמונות עוד לא הגיעו ובאופן שאני לא יודעת אם הוא טבעי או מדאיג אני כמעט לא זוכרת כלום מהחתונה כרגע... 
מה שאני כן יודעת זה ששכחתי לצעוד לחופה עם הזר כמו שחשבתי לעשות- אבל זה באמת בקטנה... 
אגב, זה לא יהיה בתמונות אבל אני תמיד אדע שהפאשלה שלי הייתה לצערי ששתיתי יותר מידי ואת סוף החתונה וכל הלילה שלאחריה ביליתי בסבל רב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ההורים וחברים קרובים ניסו לעודד אותי שזה היה רק ממש בסוף וכל זה אבל אני מרגישה שלא ככה רציתי לסיים את הערב הזה.


----------



## FayeV (12/12/12)

הפאשלה שלנו 
לא חשבנו על זה בכלל, אבל הרב הביא במקום כוס נורה, וכאשר הגיע הרגע לשבור את הכוס, החתן דרך על החלק הצר של הכוס, כך שבמקום להשבר, היא התגלגלה לצד, ובתמונות רואים את שנינו עוקבים אחרי הנורה עם הבעה של :-O בזמן שכולם באים לחבק אותנו


----------



## IMphoenix (12/12/12)

נשמע ממש מצחיק!


----------



## daimond1 (12/12/12)

לא ממש פשלה, אבל תיכננו על יין לבן בחופה 
בעיקר כי פחדתי שיישפך על השמלה.
יום לפני החתונה היינו באולם ושכחנו להגיד להם את זה.
ביום החתונה הגענו כשעתיים לפני החתונה לאולם, עשינו סיבוב וראינו שסידרו את מקומות הישיבה כמו שתיכננו והלכנו לראות את החופה. ראיתי את היין האדום אבל שכחתי לבקש להחליפו.


----------



## Bobbachka (13/12/12)

אצלי ברגע של בהירות מחשבה... 
בדקתי איזה יין שמו לנו (ביקשנו לבן), גיליתי ששמו בכל זאת אדום והלכתי לבקש ממנהלת האירוע שישימו לנו לבן... הייתי בכזה היי, שאין לי מושג איך שמתי לזה לב.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (13/12/12)

גם אצלנו שמו יין אדום 
הלכתי לבר של קבלת הפנים וביקשתי בקבוק יין לבן ...
הייתי לחוצה שיישפך לי יין אדום על השמלה וכל הזמן חפרתי על כך לעופר (החתן).

ומה יצא בסוף ?
אכן היה יין לבן, וכשהרב אמר לו לתת לי לשתות ממנו, עופר לא הרים מספיק את הכוס (מחשש שיישפך עליי היין) ונאלצתי להנדס את עצמי, טוב שלא הייתי צריכה להוציא לשון בשביל להגיע ליין !!!  (אם תהיה תמונה מספיק טובה - אעלה בקרדיטים)
עד שבשלב מסויים אמרתי לו בחופה (ובטח נצחק על זה כשנראה את הסרט...) "נו כבר, תרים את הכוס, אני לא מצליחה לשתות!!" 

חלק מהחברים קלטו את זה מקריאת השפתיים שלי וצחקו איתי על זה אחרי החופה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/12/12)

אותי מנהל האירוע שאל 
כשהגענו למקום - ואכן היה יין לבן. 

ואני שמחה על כך - כי אני מכירה את עצמי ואת הכישרון שלי לשפוך דברים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסוף, בכלל לא נשפך...


----------



## Nooki80 (12/12/12)

דברים שלא שמנו לב אליהם/פשלות 
*החתן היה כמעט כל הצילומים עם כיסים מלאים בארנק, מפתחות של האוטו ועוד כמה שטויות. רק בצילומים שמנו לב כמה זה מעוות לו את הרגליים.
*העניבה של החתן לא היתה מיושרת וקצת התפתלה... גם את זה ראינו רק אח"כ בתמונות.
*הזר שהביא לי הבחור היה יפיפה (סחלבים בעצת ובהכנת המעצב שלנו) אבל לא התאים בגודל (הוא היה ענק!) או במראה. מזל שהבחור מכיר אותי מספיק טוב והתעקש גם לקבל זרון קטון מכמה וורדים (או שאלו היו ליזיאנטוסים?). ואכן הלכתי עם הזרון הזה עד ששכתחתי אותו באיזה חנות בשוק הפשפשים. המוכרת חיפשה אותנו אח"כ כדי להחזיר את האבידה, אבל האבידה שוב נאבדה לה איפשהו באולם מתישהו בקבלת הפנים (כנראה).
*הכלה הצליחה לשפוך על עצמה כוס שלמה של למברוסקו חצי דקה לפני שהחילו להגיע האורחים. למזלה של הכלה היא התעקשה על למברוסקו לבן, מתוך היכרות רבת שנים עם המגושמות העצומה שלה. השמלה התייבשה תוך 3 דקות ולא ראו דבר. הידד למחשבה תחילה.
אבל הפשלה הגדולה ביותר היתה דווקא לא שלנו אל של מנהל האירוע שאמר לי מפורשות שהוא נותן את הפתק עליו כתבתי דברים לאישי היקר ואותם הייתי אמורה להקריא בפני 250 איש, לאחד ההורים ע"מ שישלפו אותו בזמן המתאים בחופה. הוא לא נתן את הפתק לאף אחד והפתק נשאר מיותם בחדר חתןכלה. 
ואני הייתי צריכה בשיא ההתרגשות להבין שאין פתק, להתנצל מול האורחים, לאסוף את עצמי ולדבר ולומר את כל מה שעמלתי קשות לכתוב. 
יש לציין שדווקא הייתי בסדר ונרשמה קוהרנטיות סבירה


----------



## ronitvas (12/12/12)

היו פאשלות, אין מה לעשות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל מה שראיתי בתמונות - ולא היה לי כיוון חשיבה על הנושא במהלך האירוע, היה השמלה.
היתה תוספת קטנה לשמלה מאחורה, שנפתחת. הרעיון היה שהתוספת תיצור מן שובל קטן בדרך לחופה ואחר כך אפשר לקפל אותה.
אז היא מעולם לא נפתחה.....


----------



## arapax (12/12/12)

האשמה כולה שלי 
שכחתי להדפיס עותק של החלק שלי בחופה האזרחית... למזלי הרב, דוד שלי, שהנחה את הטקס, האיש שהמוטו שלו בחיים הוא "ההיפך מלשכח זה לרשום", הגיע עם כל הטקס כתוב, והעביר לי בדיסקרטיות את הדברים שכתבתי לפני שהגיע תורי לדבר 

חוץ מזה, קנינו בקבוקונים של בועות סבון ואחותי היתה אמונה על לחלק אותם לאורחים בקבלת פנים, אבל מרוב התרגשות היא שכחה מקיומם. שאלה יהיו הצרות שלי בחיים


----------



## Nooki80 (13/12/12)

הזכרת לי עוד פאשלה! 
קנינו אקדחי בועות שהיו מיועדים לכניסה לחופה אלא שכמובן ששכחנו גם אותם... נזכרנו בהם די הרבה זמן לתוך הריקודים...

מצחיק שהפשלות שלנו גם, די דומות


----------



## arapax (13/12/12)

יכולתי להשאיל לך את דוד שלי, זה היה פותר לפחות בעיה אחת


----------



## Nooki80 (13/12/12)

לפחות אחת? זה כנראה היה פותר הרבה בעיות 
ואת העיקרית שבהם, כי אז היית בחתונה שלנו


----------



## הפרי האסור 2003 (13/12/12)

בחופה 
ביקשתי ממנהל הארוע יין לבן כי פחדתי שישפך עלי, ובסופו של דבר היה יין אדום, ואני לא חושבת ששמתי לב כ"כ או שהיה אכפת לי באותו הרגע.

בשורה התחתונה זה הצטלם יותר יפה בתמונות והכל היה בסדר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אה... והדיג'יי לא קרא נכון בשם של בעלי, מספר פעמים, אבל אני לא שמתי לב לזה בכלל, או שמתי לב לזה בקושי וזה עבר לידי


----------



## יום וליל (13/12/12)

אצלנו הרב אמר שיהיה יין אדום 
אמרתי שאני רוצה לבן
(הכרות ארוכת שנים עם החתן...)
והוא אמר שאדום מצטלם יותר טוב.

החתן קיבל הוראות מופרשות ואזהרות לא לשפוך את היין.
ולמרבה ההפתעה הוא אכן לא שפך.


----------



## cherrycat (13/12/12)

אצלנו היו כמה דברים 
* החתן לבש חליפה שהוזמנה כמעט 10 חודשים לפני למטרה אחרת לגמרי, לא ממש דאגנו לנושא החליפה יותר מידי ולכן לא בדקנו אותה, הסתבר שהוא קצת איבד משקל מאז והג'קט היה די גדול עליו, בחלק מהתמונות רואים את זה היטב.
* קניתי עדשות במיוחד בשביל האירוע ולא תירגלתי אותן מספיק לפני, בחתונה עצמה לא הייתי מודעת עד כמה הן הפריעו לי אבל כשראיתי את חומר הגלם של סרט החתונה הבנתי למה הגרסה המקוצרת עברה עריכה כבדה- כל החופה אני ממצמצת בטירוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
* היו כמה פאשלות של מקום האירוע עצמו, החל ממספור לא נכון של שולחנות ועד פריצה והצתה של רכב של אחד האורחים, לא הפאשלה שלנו אבל בכל זאת- לא נעים. 
* הפאשלה הכי קלולסית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שמורה לאימא שלי, שלמרות הביקור במקום לצורך טעימות בכל זאת החליטה שאין שירותים באולם עצמו וגררה קרובת משפחה קשישה לשירותים באיזור הקבלה, אחותי רצה לחפש אותה ונעלמה גם היא. בקיצור, אין תמונה של כל המוזמנים שישבו בשולחן המשפחה.


----------



## ronitvas (13/12/12)

הצתה??? 
באמת לא נעים!


----------



## cherrycat (13/12/12)

ניסו לגנוב את הרכב של אחד האורחים 
לא הצליחו אבל גרמו לשריפה, לא וידעת מה בדיוק קרה שם (חמי סיפר לי רק אחרי האירוע), רק יודעת שלא כל הרכב עלה באש ואף אחד לא נפגע. אם באמת היה שם מישהו ששומר על המקום ומסייר (כמו שהבטיחו לנו) זה לא היה קורה.


----------



## ronitvas (13/12/12)

איזה באסה! בהחלט לא נעים!!!


----------



## המרחפת (13/12/12)

כל הקשקושים לרחבה 
(שרשראות, כלי נגינה מתנפחים וכמות פושעת של בועות סבון) נותרו בחדר ושכחנו להביא אותם לרחבה. למעשה, שכחנו לומר למי שרצינו שתעשה את זה שזה תפקידה בכוח.


----------



## יום וליל (13/12/12)

מכל מלמדי השכלתי 
אבל חלק ממה שלמדתי שכחתי...






   לילה לפני החתונה אמא שלי נזכרה להגיד לי שיש כתם על החולצה של החתן, בבוקר כיבסתי אותה ויבשנו אותה עם מאוורר כי היה אסור לשים במייבש.





  החתן התלבש ואחיו שם לו את העניבה עקום, רואים בתמונות של המפגש שאני לא מרוצה.





  התלבשתי בבית ומשהו הציק לי בשמלה, כל החזה שלי היה בחוץ (כמו בתמונות מהמאה ה- 18) מזל שהמלווה שלי שמה לב ואחרי סט צילומים אחד
    מתחה לי את התחתית והכל חזר למקומו.





  הנהג שלנו התעייף אז החזרנו אותו הביתה והמשכנו לבן לאולם.





   כלה רעבה נכנסת למכולת וקונה לחמניה (בעיה - אין כיסים בשמלה, איפה הארנק) מזל שהחתן הבין את הבעיה.





  פליז חום לא מצטלם טוב על שמלת כלה





  אבא שלי שכח לשים את הג'קט לפני החופה, מזל שאת העניבה לא הרשתי לו להוריד.





  פה הפסקתי לספור את הפדיחות והחלטתי להנות מכל רגע, היו עוד מלא פדיחות אבל היה כיף.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/12/12)

מסכימה עם המשפט האחרון שלך 
בדרך כלל, אחרי החופה מפסיקים להתייחס לפדיחות ומתחילים ליהנות!


----------



## פשושית1122 (13/12/12)

אצלנו 
קנינו (כמו כולם) מלא שטויות לרחבה. 
מסתבר שצריך לנפח את כל המתנפחים ולחבר לסטיקלייטים את החלק שמחבר את שני הקצוות.
לא עשינו את זה ולכן אנשים לא טרחו לנפח באמצע הריקודים ולא שמו את הסטיקלייטים על הראש/ יד... לא נורא 

שכחתי את הנעליים שלי להחלפה אצל מעצב השיער. מזל שהיו לנו כפכפים שחילקנו לאורחים אז לקחתי לי זוג.

בחופה בשלב שאמא שלי הייתה אמורה להשקות אותי מהיין היא לקחה שלוק לעצמה


----------



## Bobbachka (13/12/12)

אמא שלך מצחיקולה!


----------



## פשושית1122 (13/12/12)

נכון  
היא ממש מצחיקולה וזה היה ממש צפוי שהיא תעשה פדיחה בסגנון הזה


----------



## חובבת חוק (13/12/12)

הפאשלות שלנו - 
מישהו טחב לכיס בעלי במהלך הריקודים מטפחת לבנה, כלומר - מפית לבנה מבד של האולם, ובריקוד סלואו שלנו, רואים בתמונות שהכיס שלו נפוח ומבצבצת לה מטפחת לבנה וממש לא קשורה.

עלי הכותרת בזר שלי איבדו צורתם עוד בצילומים והחלו לנבול אז פשוט קרעתי אותם ובחופה הלכתי עם הזר ככה, אז חשבתי שזה יותר יפה, היום בדיעבד - וזה נראה פשוט אידיוטי.

לטעמי לא הצלמתי מספיק עם השמלה שלי ללא חצאית ההפתעה, שהיתה הרבה יותר קלאסית ויפה ואין לנו מספיק תמונות מלוקיישנים שונים.

מעיל שחור של חברת מאזדה לא ממש מצטלם טוב עם שמלת כלה.

לא ראיתי ולו לשנייה את סוכריות הגומי שקנינו לחתונה וקנינו דברים מיוחדים, לא בערב עצמו, ולא בתמונות או בסרט. אין שום תיעוד לזה. 

האלבום הדיגיטלי הגיע עם הדפסה של תאריך לא נכון - 1.2.11 במקום ה- 1.2.12.
באסה !


----------



## חובבת חוק (13/12/12)

וכמובן איך שכחתי - 
הדיג'יי שהבריז לנו שבועיים לפני החתונה והטבעת שהזמנתי בג'קסון הגיעה אחרת לחלוטין וקטנה.


----------



## Bobbachka (13/12/12)

טוב, יש פה כמה פשלות שאינן שלכם!!! 
לגבי האלבום, לא דרשת שידפיסו אותו מחדש???


----------



## חובבת חוק (13/12/12)

דרשתי 
אבל הם לא הסכימו.
הם הסכימו להדפיס אך ורק את אותו עמוד ולהדביק אותו על הקיים.
לא רציתי בשביל זה לנסוע נסיעה די ארוכה ומייגעת לצלמים אז פשוט... וויתרתי.


----------



## TotalCommnader (15/12/12)

הדי ג'י שכח את שיר הסלואו! נאלצנו במקום לבחור 
שיר אחר 2 שניות לפני הסלואו! הוא שם סוגי מוזיקה שאמרנו לו לא לשים ובא לבוש כאילו בא מהודו. הוא אמר שיביא את כל השירים שביקשנו על דיסקים (מה שהיה אמור למנוע את בעיית שיר הסלואו) ולא שמענו ממנו אחרי החתונה. מצד שני גם לא רצינו לראות אותו. אני רציתי להוריד לו בתשלום על הפאשלה הענקית אבל אשתי העדיפה פשוט לסגור את זה ולא לשמוע ממנו יותר


----------



## DIVUNE (26/12/12)

אמנם באיחור - אבל שרשור ממש חשוב... אז: 





 זה בעיני הכי חשוב - רציתי להכין לצלם רשימת תמונות שהוא חייב לצלם, כמו את כרית הטבעות, את המתנות לאורחים, את האוכל (!), אורחים שחשוב לצלם. במבט לאחור זה לא נורא אבל יש כמה תמונות בודדות שממש ממש חסרות לי (למשל הכנתי מתלה מיוחד לשמלה, ובמקום להלביש עליו את השמלה הוא שם את זה מעל הקולב הקיים - פאשלה שלי שלא הנחתי אותו כמו שצריך). 






 לא עשיתי תסרוקת ניסיון. לצערי השיער החזיק לי מעמד בדיוק 2 וחצי, אח"כ התחיל להתנפח. בכלל, לא ממליצה תסרוקת לא אסופה לכלות מתולתלות. 






 במקום ללכת לישון מוקדם יום לפני, בילינו עם חברים. טעות רצינית. קמתי עייפה ובלי חשק, ב-2 הייתה לי ירידת מתח והייתי צריכה לקחת כדור אקמול ולשתות קפה. 






 גם אני שכחתי להוריד את ההינומה בחופה, למזלי ממש לפני שבירת הכוס הספקתי להוריד. 






 חשוב חשוב חשוב - לא סידרנו את הבית לפני. טעות רצינית. בגלל שהתארגנו ביחד בבית, התמונות מראות באלאגן רציני (בייחוד בחדר השינה). הבית היה קטן גם ככה ונכון שזה מוסיף אופי לתמונות, אבל לי באופן אישי זה מאוד הפריע בעין. 






 במסיבה עצמה החתן לא היה מספיק על רחבת הריקודים, היה עסוק עם חברים בחוץ, בבר, העיקר לא לרקוד. בדיעבד אני מאוד מצטערת על זה שלא התעקשתי שירקוד כי אין לנו כמעט תמונות רוקדים יחד (לא ממש הפריע לי מבחינה פרקטית שהוא לא היה שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






 לא ממש פאשלה - אבל אני חייבת לציין. הכנתי בעצמי מתנות לאורחים - דיסקים עם שירים מהחתונה. הבעיה - היו 220 אורחים ורק 100 דיסקים. היה להיט, וכל מי שקיבל התלהב ברמות קשות, ועד היום מדברים על זה כשנפגשים (שלושה חודשים אחרי). הבעסה - לא הספיק לכולם, ודווקא המשפחה הקרובה לא קיבלה דיסקים (אנחנו, ההורים שלנו ועוד). זה לא ממש פאשלה - כי בכל זאת אני יכולה תמיד להכין עוד ולתת, אבל חשוב לזכור להכין מספיק מתנות כדי שאף אורח לא ירגיש מקופח.


----------

